# FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL



## team3360 (Feb 15, 2006)

Has anyone heard of or tried the fuel pills  made by Bioperformance .They are pills you drop in your fuel tank ,they disolve and they are to give 18-22% as much as 35% increase in fuel mileage. I was approched in mid- jan, at the campworld store in bowling green by a guy who gave me some of these pills to try on my way home from vacation.He also gave me information about the web site, (www.agodsend4us.mybpbiz.com )to futher check this out.I was leary about putting this in my fuel tank till I heard/learned more about it.In diesel it raise the cetane level for better combustion ,which means better mileage. I have not read enough about gas to see the effects . Anyone use/using this   TEAM3360


----------



## RayinTampa (Feb 16, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Team, I'd be real leary of adding anything to my fuel tank but fuel.  I've always been told that fuel additives were nothing more than hokus pokus.  I figure if someone had something that would increase milage by 18-20% on the market we'd all know about it by now cause it would be all over TV and the Papers and you'd have to stand in line to buy it. I for one think the only thing those pills will increase is the cash in that other guys pocket. Just my humble opinion.
Ray


----------



## team3360 (Feb 16, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

I totally agree . Thats why the pills are still in the bag and not in my tank.I drive a truck for a living ,and owned three back in the '90s, so I  know the cost of repairs."Thats all I need."  I was just wondering if anybody with some chemistry background could investagate the web site and give us their view and knowledge. thanks for the response. TEAM3360


----------



## C Nash (Feb 16, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

In the old days moth balls would up the octain for increased performance. Put them (18) in my 49 Ford tank and won the race but, burned the valves   :angry:  I agree with Ray.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 16, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

It sounds like one more gimmick much like the magnets for the fuel line. I would think that such a product would be grabbed by one oil company and locked up for their fuel and thus to lead the market in performance and thus in sales? See if you can get a chemist to check one out to learn what is in it.


----------



## team3360 (Feb 16, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

C N    Funny you mentioned moth balls, that is exactly what they smell like only there long and green .  Kirk  I'm in the process of finding someone to checkout the ingredents .I will let everyone know when the results are back TEAM3360


----------



## n/a9 (Feb 22, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Hey guys all your answers are on my website...i have been useing this stuff on my car and know people who are with all results...also if you are interested in the whats in the pills..it will tell you if u download the technical info on the product on my webpage...one more thing ANYONE else who is a little sceptical like I was.email me and i can mail you a free sample..oh and heres my site  

www.marcelpare.mybpbiz.com


----------



## team3360 (Feb 23, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Well you would be second person thats trying to sell this product that I heard from. I have tried to download the files , and they WILL NOT DOWNLOAD pdf . I have tried on both the web SITES yours and the fellow I meet in Bowling Green, Kentucky, and they will not download , and I've tried on 3 different computers ,2 are DSL, so how about if you download them and send them to me by email. I wont consider it  when the information seems to be blocked out.(like trying to hide something)I know your web site is just copied from the companys sales program but when you click on the highlights and nothing will download, what would you think.  If its what they say it is send me the technical data .                                                         heres  my  email    ( water579@localnet.com  )     LEE


----------



## Al Wells (Feb 23, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Hmm...I got the files to download, but I get a red flag on the product claims, as more emphasis is put on making money on it, than what the product truly offers. If the product is as good as stated, it would not need to be a 'secret'...


----------



## team3360 (Feb 23, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

AL if you got it , whats in the product inquirering minds want to know


----------



## n/a9 (Feb 23, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Hey AL WELLS check out the testimonials on my website..that might help you...were not saying its secret as to we dont want anyone to know about it...just saying its secret to emphisize on the opportunity one might have to make some money being that no one knows about our product  email me if u want a free sample...

www.marcelpare.mybpbiz.com

Best Regards


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 23, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Oh, good gosh!  How long is this going to go on?


----------



## benwd (Feb 26, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

WOW---Only in this great country could this happen. With all our big companies working on developing everything along with full access to information and computer aided design that this little gas pill comes along that can increase mileage up to 35% and almost nobody has heard of it. What a country.
I can hardly wait to dump a handful of those in my tank.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 27, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Now your talking! Didja notice he was from CANADA, people?  You couldn't get your hands on him if that grand pill choked up your fuel system, either.  Who ya gonna call?


----------



## n/a9 (Feb 27, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Well actually its an American company and is actually guaranteed to be safe to use in any internal combustion engine...And if you can prove that this pill did damage to your car Bio Performance will replace the damage free of charge. 

www.marcelpare.mybpbiz.com


----------



## turnipbwc (Feb 27, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

OK everybody, I just took two of those pills with a glass of water......if you see a green streak flying over your house at 1000 MPH it's me......here I come............ :laugh: 
turnip


----------



## C Nash (Feb 27, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

You found the secret Turnip  .  YOU take them and you see double so, guess what?  You double you MPG :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## turnipbwc (Feb 27, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

c.nash,
If I double my MPG then I must double my speed. Looks like I will be going over your house sooner at 2000 MPH. The rest of you better get with the program or you will be behind the  :8ball: 
turnip


----------



## turnipbwc (Feb 27, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

c.nash,
If I double my MPG then I must double my speed. Looks like I will be going over your house sooner at 2000 MPH. The rest of you better get with the program or you will be behind the  :8ball: 
turnip


----------



## turnipbwc (Feb 27, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Holy cow it even doubled my posts.............. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 27, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Turnip, guess I'll just stick to the moth balls :bleh:


----------



## Krazeehorse (Feb 27, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

I gave in and tried....just two of the pills gave me more gas than a whole pot of mama's chili :laugh: .


----------



## C Nash (Feb 28, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Bottle it and sell it here Krazee   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Poppa (Mar 1, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Dam Chelse, you just told me your age when you mentioned moth balls in the gas tank. I used them in the early 60's when I was street racing. Don't know whether they helpped but when you would drive thru the Friday night hang out you sure could smeel up the place


----------



## C Nash (Mar 2, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Good to see you back Poppa :approve:  Where have you been? Really think those moth balls worked back then.  I think it just upped the octain. My old ford seen to pick up a little when only a few were added but I figured if a half dozen was good a dozen and half would work better and I figured I would need them racing against that new 55 v8 chevrolet.  Beat him to. That little 49 Ford with the flat head Mercury engine and three two barrels with a 3/4 cam (telling my age again) was pretty good in its day. Held its own until them 283 power pack chevs came around.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 4, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

There is an old saying about things that sound too good to be true! The guys who made the fuel line magnets had testimonials too. And if you read the story of the president, he does everything but walk on water, and I'll bet he will have that in his resume soon.


----------



## n/a9 (Mar 9, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

There is a saying too that you cant teach an old dog new tricks...


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 9, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Hey, Mr. Pare! Some of us "old dogs" have seen a few fast-talking, shyster operators before!  This is an RV forum for RVers.  It isn't meant to give you shots at us for free advertising!  

You might not sell much of your "stuff" by calling us "old dogs", either.


----------



## n/a9 (Mar 10, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

1. When did i call YOU an old dog? And 2...i just got involved with this product less than a month ago and it is working for so many people, all i wanted to know is what other people had to say about it..i was not trying to advertise what so ever...just wanted to know what people thought...whats wrong with that? oh and what i meant by the quote was some people (not nessarly yourself) and mostly older generation people stick to whats been working, dont try new things or like you said think everyone is a shyster..well there are good people out there with real products, helping alot of people and just educating them on this product...


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 10, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Quoted from previous - Posted - Feb 22 2006 :  11:34:54 PM             
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Hey guys all your answers are on my website...i have been useing this stuff on my car and know people who are with all results...also if you are interested in the whats in the pills..it will tell you if u download the technical info on the product on my webpage...one more thing ANYONE else who is a little sceptical like I was.email me and i can mail you a free sample..oh and heres my site  

www.marcelpare.mybpbiz. "

You are only here to advertise your website and products.  I haven't seen a single instance where you have discussed or added an RV topic.  Why don't you go peddle your products on the other side of the hill?


----------



## team3360 (Mar 10, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Quoted from previous - Posted - Feb 22 2006 : 11:34:54 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Hey guys all your answers are on my website.                                                             ---------------------------------------------------------------------    there are no answers on the that web site,providing ingredients, I have been thru all the info you emailed me and nothing. and then you say no secrets, I have deleted all you sent me but I remember you stating they didn't want somebodyelse to use the formula.  NOBODY ask for the formula, just what was in it.  Still have the pills that I was givin in bowling green, KY  and they are doing a great job keeping mice off my front porch.  :laugh:  The flies how ever seem to be faster and quicker.     I seen a green streak fly by last night I'm pretty sure it was TURNIP and it looked like he forgot his parrachute .  :approve:  :approve:    LEE


----------



## n/a9 (Mar 10, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

im sorry texasclodhopper.....it didnt say i had to have an rv when i signed up for this site...and for you team 3360 what is your problem, i dont know why your being so defensive... im just sharing a good itea if you dont like it thats great  its working for me and lots of other people


----------



## C Nash (Mar 10, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Ok gang, we have had our fun with Marcel and his pills so give him the benifit of the doubt and take him at his word that he was just passing along information that we might want. For that we thank you Marcel but I think you get the message that not much interest in the pills here.  Glad it works for you and sorry this old dog had to bark


----------



## team3360 (Mar 10, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Marcel,   This old dog here didn't intend to be defensive here (thats on another topic) If thats the way It sounded ,I apoligize


----------



## rv_nut (May 10, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Check out this site ... http://Fuel-Rx.com This man seems to document his success pretty well. He even has videos of the motorhome and a picture of his fuel computer at 7.4 mpg over a 1729 trip including mountain terrain. fuel computer image is http://Fuel-Rx.com/images/fuelcomputer.jpg


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 18, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

I really like it when the "1 Post"ers start telling us how GOOD something is!  Here's the latest on the so-called fuel pill.  Our initial reaction to Marcel Pare was correct.  Scammers will say and do ANYTHING to sell something.  They will even create a web site and different "rv_nut" style identities to promote their "products".

The following is a news story from:  http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,195908,00.html

Texas Attorney General Sues to Shut Down Alleged Fuel-Saving Pill 
Wednesday, May 17, 2006

AUSTIN, Texas â€” What do mothballs and toilet bowl deodorant bars have to do with drastically improving gas mileage? 

Nothing, say prosecutors who are going after a company that claims a small ball made with the chemicals in those products is a "gas pill" that can boost mileage 25 percent or more.

"It's natural for people to look for ways to save money," Texas Attorney General Greg Abbott said Wednesday. "Sometimes, scammers come out of the woodwork."

Abbott announced a lawsuit against BioPerformance Inc., a day after a San Antonio judge signed a temporary restraining order forcing the Dallas company to cease alleged deceptive acts and freeze its assets.

The pills, which are dropped into gas tanks, are part of an illegal pyramid scheme, Abbott said. According to the lawsuit, the company makes money by getting consumers to purchase in bulk, then sell the pills to others.

BioPerformance and owners Lowell Mims and Gustavo Romero of Irving could not immediately be reached for comment.

The company's Web site says "area managers," who buy in with 13 bottles for $499, can earn up to $730,000 a year.

If found in violation of state deceptive trade laws, the owners of BioPerformance could be fined $20,000 per violation.


----------



## team3360 (May 18, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

Its amazing how fast someones name disappeared for marcel pare's profile .


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 18, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

It isn't amazing, its the good folks here on the RVUSA forum protecting us from these miscreants!


----------



## Micah (May 18, 2006)

FUEL PILL,  GAS OR DIESEL

The Florida State Attorney is after them too.  Seems like this scam was around a few years ago. P.T. Barnum was right.  Jerry  :laugh:


----------

